# Trolling Motor Ain't Trolling



## atuck593 (Apr 14, 2015)

I just dug out my old trolling motor (Minn Kota Endura 50lb). I bought it new in 2010 when I bought the boat. I used it one season then opted for a bow mount Power Drive and the Endura went into storage. I dug it out this afternoon to hook it up and run two electric motors on a electric only lake. I hooked it up to the batteries, and nothing. The batteries have a charge, but there was no movement with the motor. I took the head off, and everything appeared to be in order. Wires looked great with no corrosion in the motor head. I took apart the bottom off and it looked grimy with water inside. I have a few pics below. Is this normal looking? To me it doesn't look normal. Are there common problems with trolling like this? Is there an easy way to fix it or clean it? I am leaving the motor apart tonight to dry out. Any help guys would be awesome!


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 14, 2015)

Search you-tube...there isn't a lot of variation from one TM maker to another, they're all essentially DC electric motors contained in a water tight housing...how they stay water tight and arrange their different components will vary a little, but you're already looking at the three main components in your pictures - the armature winding, the brushes and the bearing/seal covers...

Parts source:
https://www.fish307.com/Minn-Kota-Trolling-Motor-Parts-2010.aspx

Certainly looks like you had a bad seal, there shouldn't have been water in there. Hard to tell from the picture with the brushes if it's electrical corrosion, deteriorated sealant material, or some type of grease (which looks to have been applied in excess of what would be reasonable if that's what's shown there, hard to say with the pictures being slightly out of focus) but rust in the other pics is a definite no-no and points to a bad seal or seals as the culprit.

If you remove the armature winding you should be able to clean the magnets inside of any crud. Also clean the brushes on the motor. It looks like the insulation on the armature is in good shape - when that breaks down you're in for a pricey repair. Hopefully some TLC and new seals & probably new bearing(s) for good measure given the amount of gunk in there you should be good. Once you get it all cleaned up hit the new bearing with a little electric motor grease applied with a toothbrush.


----------



## atuck593 (Apr 19, 2015)

Alright... So I have been looking at some youtube video's and such since my initial post. I cleaned out the inside of the motor of all the crud. I wanted to make sure everything was working before I went ahead and ordered a new bearing and seals. I put it back together (No seals but it's not in water so it should work?) and tried to run the motor, and nothing still. The brushes looked in decent shape. The wires were a little green from oxidization but not terrible. There is one other component in the back where all of the wires come together. The screws holding it in place are shot and I will prob have to drill them out. Are there any other things that I might be missing?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 20, 2015)

Take it back apart and take a tester to the brushes & see if you've got power at the brushes. If so clean the surface where the brushes contact the armature, if not you've got crud between where the wires come in & connect to the brushes.

I was at a friend's house this weekend looking at his Endura 40 and it was much the same...there is a reason these motors are sold so cheaply at Walmart...


----------



## JMichael (Apr 20, 2015)

Besides all the crap inside, it appears that the brushes are stuck in their holders. With the armature removed (and the ring that holds them retracted pushed back) the brushes should have been pushed toward each other by the springs behind them. Instead they appear to be stuck in their holders and not sliding like they should. Maybe the ring is in place and it just looks like it's not holding them.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 21, 2015)

^^^good point - the brushes should be free to move back & forth in their channels with the pressure of the springs.

When you put it together again wipe each brush tip with a little di-electric grease (don't glob it on, just a film coat will due).


----------



## lugoismad (Apr 21, 2015)

I feel like I have to make a joke about the trolling motor trolling you.


----------



## riverbud55 (May 12, 2015)

Bad seal most likely caused by fishing line wrapped up around the shaft,,,,, good idea to take off prop each trip out or at least on a very regular ,,, never know when ya run over someone else's old line


----------



## sonny.barile (May 24, 2015)

I have seen guys kill TM's buy sucking up their own braided line. I know it can happen to anyone but it always makes me laugh. 

You can always pick out the new guys.


----------



## crappie1133 (May 25, 2015)

atuck593 said:


> I just dug out my old trolling motor (Minn Kota Endura 50lb). I bought it new in 2010 when I bought the boat. I used it one season then opted for a bow mount Power Drive and the Endura went into storage. I dug it out this afternoon to hook it up and run two electric motors on a electric only lake. I hooked it up to the batteries, and nothing. The batteries have a charge, but there was no movement with the motor. I took the head off, and everything appeared to be in order. Wires looked great with no corrosion in the motor head. I took apart the bottom off and it looked grimy with water inside. I have a few pics below. Is this normal looking? To me it doesn't look normal. Are there common problems with trolling like this? Is there an easy way to fix it or clean it? I am leaving the motor apart tonight to dry out. Any help guys would be awesome!


atuck593, make sure the fuse has not blown, before preceeding


----------

